# Medium nuc??



## gregluxus (Jun 24, 2011)

Is it ok to use 5 frame nuc for swarms?? i want to go with all medium equipment and dont wanna use deeps, and just want to know if 5 frames medium nuc will work or to small or maybe 10 frame medium should do it. any suggestions??


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

For a very small swarm, a med nuc ought to work. Typical swarm would most likely need a medium and one of those monster swarms would need 2 mediums. Of course you realize all of this is just a best guess.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

we use 5 frame nucs in sc for increase. after transported to ny they are transfered to a 10 frame medium. you can put a lot of them on a truck and they do well. as said if it is a big swarm you need a 10 frame med. a blend of both could be handy.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

For bait hives I use old five frame deep nucs or eight frame medium boxes or ten frame deep boxes, depending on what is laying around, but what I BUY is eight frame mediums which are the same size as five frame deeps. I put medium frames in all of them.


----------

